# Clomid and unexplained infertility success stories please



## jemma 24

hi im new to all this im nearly 24 and been told that i have unexplained infertility and i O on my own but docter decided to try me on 50mg of clomid for 6 months on days 2-6 i have now finished my first round of clomid which i had 2 mature folicales but no luck.

i am now on my scand round of clomid and have taken my 3rd tablet and hopes this will be the month for me.

i would like to now if there is anybody out there that is the same as me and that have got a bfp and wat cycle please. and anything else that could help me 

i really do hope i ant wasting my time takein these tablets as have read that it dont really help unexplained fertility and people that alreadt O on there own.


----------



## AutumnSky

Me :thumbup:

We were told that we had unexplained infertility after TTC for 2 years. I ovulated, had a lap & dye, DH had semen analysis - all fine. I was prescribed 50mg Clomid on days 2-6, whilst we were on the waiting list for IUI.

I conceived on cycle 3 of Clomid, whilst also using Instead Cups in order to stop the :spermy: from escaping.

Now I have a gorgeous 9 month old baby boy, and we're currently TTC again. If nothing happens by the New Year, I will be taking the Clomid again, as well as using the Cups.

Good luck :)


----------



## jemma 24

thanks for your comment its gave me some hope and i wish u all the best and hopes u get ya secand bfp 

is there anywhere u can pick up them Instead Cups as didnt get otherd them so if they could help i would like to try


----------



## AutumnSky

https://www.sme-fertility.co.uk/instead-cups/instead-cups.html?gclid=CLjJreXAv6UCFQkf4QodeFecdA

This is where I got them.

They're actually meant as a substitute for tampons, but you can also use them when TTC. Just put one in straight after sex, and it can be left in for 12 hours. Stops the swimmers from escaping so easily.

Definitely worth a try!


----------



## jemma 24

ok will give them a go thanks


----------



## ChristinaRN

I had unexplained infertility when I was ttc#1. I also ovulated on my own before clomid and dh's SA was fine. Took 4 rounds of clomid with no success. After 2 years to the day of TTC we quit TTC....I quit my job and went back to college fulltime....got preggo the next month!


----------



## bfplease

Hi hon,

I had exactly same situation as you- unexplained- all tests fine. Was given clomid 50 mg days 2-6 and Estrogen days 8-13 (to help with CM). I ovulated on cycle one but no pregnancy. I just found out I am pregnant in cycle 2 (same dosage). I had some spotting so they did an early scan and found twins! they can't confirm if they are viable until next week (I am a walking ball of nerves). Hope this gives you some hope and pls ask if you have any questions..good luck :thumbup:


----------



## jemma 24

thanks for yor comments it giveing me lots of hope and hope this month will be the month thanks


----------



## lornapj83

good luck xx


----------



## jemma 24

hi everyone
im now on my 3rd cycle of clomid days 2-6 i and due for af friday and hope it dont come .
i have been feeling sick for the last wk mostly at night i have also had back pain and adomanal pain a little also lots of gas and i have very sore and itchy nipples i was lust woundering if that is the clomid thats causeing the really sore and itchy nipples i have had it for the last couple of days i didnt have it for the last 2 cycles this cycle is differant to my last 2
i hope i get my bfp soon.


cycle 1 bfn
cycle 2 bfn


----------



## Rona

jemma 24 said:


> hi everyone
> im now on my 3rd cycle of clomid days 2-6 i and due for af friday and hope it dont come .
> i have been feeling sick for the last wk mostly at night i have also had back pain and adomanal pain a little also lots of gas and i have very sore and itchy nipples i was lust woundering if that is the clomid thats causeing the really sore and itchy nipples i have had it for the last couple of days i didnt have it for the last 2 cycles this cycle is differant to my last 2
> i hope i get my bfp soon.
> 
> 
> cycle 1 bfn
> cycle 2 bfn

Good luck Jemma, I will be on my 3 cycle of clomid 50 mg on 10th January. Would like to try the instead cup also. I have retroverted uterus, not sure if that have issues with it. But other than that unexplained, both me and DH are fine. Just no luck yet.


----------



## AutumnSky

Rona said:


> jemma 24 said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone
> im now on my 3rd cycle of clomid days 2-6 i and due for af friday and hope it dont come .
> i have been feeling sick for the last wk mostly at night i have also had back pain and adomanal pain a little also lots of gas and i have very sore and itchy nipples i was lust woundering if that is the clomid thats causeing the really sore and itchy nipples i have had it for the last couple of days i didnt have it for the last 2 cycles this cycle is differant to my last 2
> i hope i get my bfp soon.
> 
> 
> cycle 1 bfn
> cycle 2 bfn
> 
> Good luck Jemma, I will be on my 3 cycle of clomid 50 mg on 10th January. Would like to try the instead cup also. I have retroverted uterus, not sure if that have issues with it. But other than that unexplained, both me and DH are fine. Just no luck yet.Click to expand...

I conceived on my 3rd cycle of Clomid, and it was my first month of using Instead Cups too, so I obviously recommend them! We had unexplained infertility too.

We are now TTC number 2, and I used Clomid and Instead cups again this month. Fingers crossed they work their charm again! Will be testing next weekend :happydance:

Good luck girls!


----------



## randomxx

congrats have a H&H 9 months xx


----------



## KittyCat82

Hello ladies-We have been ttc for 10 months now (not used contraception since Jan 2010) and have had all tests done and all seems good so my FS has put us on clomid this cycle-will start when AF arrives- I have heard good/bad things about clomid and unexplained infertility but to be honest the thought of doing something helps at the moment-Jemma, Rona-how long have you been ttc? I am feeling pretty down about it all at the moment like if they dont know what the problem is, how are they ever going to fix it? I guess we just have to try and think positively-so far there is NO problem and sometimes these things just take time? x


----------



## MrsHennieB

:hi: Hi everyone! I've pcos and we'd been ttc for 4 and a half years!! We got our :bfp: on the 3rd round of clomid, with the help of Metformin, softcups and preseed too :D Got an early scan on Monday where we're praying this is our sticky bean, as we have 3 angel babies :angel: Good luck to everyone else trying with the help of clomid. Its not a miracle drug, but it DOES work!!! :dust:


----------



## AutumnSky

MrsHennieB said:


> :hi: Hi everyone! I've pcos and we'd been ttc for 4 and a half years!! We got our :bfp: on the 3rd round of clomid, with the help of Metformin, softcups and preseed too :D Got an early scan on Monday where we're praying this is our sticky bean, as we have 3 angel babies :angel: Good luck to everyone else trying with the help of clomid. Its not a miracle drug, but it DOES work!!! :dust:

Congratulations :)

I just found out I am pregnant with my 2nd Clomid baby today! :thumbup:


----------



## MrsHennieB

AutumnSky said:


> I just found out I am pregnant with my 2nd Clomid baby today! :thumbup:

Thank you!! :hugs: Biiiiiig congrats to you too!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Rona

AutumnSky said:


> MrsHennieB said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Hi everyone! I've pcos and we'd been ttc for 4 and a half years!! We got our :bfp: on the 3rd round of clomid, with the help of Metformin, softcups and preseed too :D Got an early scan on Monday where we're praying this is our sticky bean, as we have 3 angel babies :angel: Good luck to everyone else trying with the help of clomid. Its not a miracle drug, but it DOES work!!! :dust:
> 
> Congratulations :)
> 
> I just found out I am pregnant with my 2nd Clomid baby today! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Congrats AutumnSky! :happydance:


----------



## Rona

KittyCat82 said:


> Hello ladies-We have been ttc for 10 months now (not used contraception since Jan 2010) and have had all tests done and all seems good so my FS has put us on clomid this cycle-will start when AF arrives- I have heard good/bad things about clomid and unexplained infertility but to be honest the thought of doing something helps at the moment-Jemma, Rona-how long have you been ttc? I am feeling pretty down about it all at the moment like if they dont know what the problem is, how are they ever going to fix it? I guess we just have to try and think positively-so far there is NO problem and sometimes these things just take time? x

Hi Kitty, sorry taking so long to reply, just noticed you have question for me. Well, honestly if you asked me, I am not sure if I ever get pregnant :sad2: 

We're married 8 years, 5 years unprotected sex, so if it happen, it happen, but 2 years ago I started concern, so we planned a little bit, but not so serious. But 2010 it really hit me that why I cannot get pregnant. So for about 6 months I really serious on it, started my Clomid and OPK. Yesterday may last Clomid 50mg (C5-10). I understand how you feel, but the success stories like Autumn and Hennie are the examples that one day we will be :bfp:


----------



## ihope

We were TTC for a whole year and diagnosed with unexplained infertility. All tests came out perfect except slightly high LH, so I was put on clomid. I went for 7 rounds with nothing at all. We decided to go for IUI the next month. In the meantime, I started to go to an acupunturist. She told me my energy was way too low to conceive. She worked and my kidney and liver and I felt amazing! 4 months later I was pregnant. I did not need the IUI afterall. I know it was all because of her because my whole body changed and I felt so good. I had no idea how bad I was feeling before I went to her. She also said to keep really warm and take good care of yourself. Be positive as your mind is a very powerful thing. Think about acupunture. I truly feel I was still be TTc and depressed if I hadn`t gone to her.


----------



## Crazy4Baby

Hi I just wanted to tell you what a wonderful drug Clomid is as it has worked 3 times for me. Me and dh had been trying for 5 years with unexplained fertility. Finally got given Clomid and to my surprise worked first time but unfortunately ended in mc at 7 weeks. 2 months later got pregnant again with Clomid first time again and had beautiful daughter. When she was 3 months old I fell pregnant naturally with my son which came as a shock because it has never been easy getting pregnant for me. Last year march 2012 I took Clomid again and after 2 attempts I fell pregnant with my daughter who was born in January and is a very healthy 8 week baby.


----------

